# Early Spring Fishing?



## Isaac (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to fishing open water again, and was wondering what species to go after when there's enough ice off the lakes to make a cast? I have never really fished early in the spring, so any tips would be very appreciated. I've heard pike fishing is good in the spring, but what other fish bite? Where should I go in eastern ND (Grand Forks area) to fish in spring? I know of a good perch lake that is close, but will they bite?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

boy early spring. There are many fish types that can be caught at this time. Pike are always one of the first fish to bite on casting jigs or dead bait. Eyes pick up minnows and jigs with little probs even before spawning. Trout can be a blast in small ponds or rivers. The idea is to go slow and find high % points that fish will move to. Even cut bait for cats can prove fun. The biggest question is what to go after and where before the how comes into play. Perch will hit minnows and larva early but can be sluggish. Other pan fish can be taken but the warmer the water the better. So again what to catch is most important then figure out or ask how.


----------

